# Leo Genetic Outcomes?



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

This is incredibly lazy of me but i know you guys know loads more about genetics and i dont want to work it out wrong..

I have two Leopard Gecko pairings this year and wanted to know the percentage rates of possible outcomes??

Hypo x Tremper Albino
Hypo x SHCT

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

depends if they have any hets that you know of ?

hypo x tremepr = normals and hypos het tremper

hypo x shct = hypos and superhypos some may show carrot tail influence, ( slight chance of a normal )


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Thanks piggly  All were pet shop bought so no 'known' hets unfortunately.. May have a surprise if i get any fertile eggs


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

hopefully he isnt a jaffa :whistling2:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Hahahaha that made me laugh!! :lol2: Apparently i've 'mothered' him and turned him gay but after what i heard in the tank last night he is still very much a ladies man!! lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

so pleased you got it, most peeps look at me funny and raise the eyebrows like i`m special.

:blush:


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

Well im not implying your anything less than 'special' but i did get it lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

special = :mf_dribble:



:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

DippyDazza said:


> Hypo x Tremper Albino


[1C]Hypo X Talbino normal = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.
*==========*

[2C]Hypo X Talbino normal = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

DippyDazza said:


> Hypo x SHCT


[1C]Hypo X [1C]Super hypo carrottail = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of offspring will likely express varyed amounts of orange in the tail.
*==========*

[2C]Hypo X [1C]Super hypo carrottail = .

[1C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of offspring will likely express varyed amounts of orange in the tail.
*==========*

[2C]Hypo X [2C]Super hypo carrottail = .

[2C]Hypo.

A percent of hypo offspring will likely mature into Super hypo.
A percent of offspring will likely express varyed amounts of orange in the tail.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

DippyDazza said:


> Well im not implying your anything less than 'special' but i did get it lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


PMSL!! Hes got your card piggly!!! Now I'm not the only one who calls you special PMSL!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tbh you called me a `special kind of stupid` :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

But you know I loves you really :hug:


----------

